# GOT $400 WANT AIR RIDE COMPLETE KIT



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

GOT $400 AN WANT TO GET A COMPLETE AIR BAG SYSTEM FOR A 88 CHEVY TRUCK... I WILL PICK UP IN CALI... LMK THANKZ


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

$400 won't really get you much, you'll be lucky to get a decent f/b set-up (meaning that most of the parts are from AIM), that's not including the bag brackets. I would just save up cash and get one and do it right the first time.


----------



## Phillybagged63 (Sep 4, 2009)

ive spent at least 400 on just fittings for my setup.


----------



## EmberWings (Dec 3, 2009)

Heck my set up cost me almost 1k when I first got everything granit that was 2 yrs ago...


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

all i can say is good luck


----------



## Flamed360 (Oct 27, 2008)

oh and im lookin for a show winning 64 impala...got about 2gs for it...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Dec 2 2009, 07:29 PM~15851859
> *GOT $400 AN WANT TO GET A COMPLETE AIR BAG SYSTEM FOR A 88 CHEVY TRUCK... I WILL PICK UP IN CALI... LMK THANKZ
> *


keep an eye on the classifieds for used :thumbsup:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

or craigslist, but it's a VERY long shot , but some guy got a sick ass COMPLETE RIDE TECH air shock system plus the fucking air shocks. So basically keep an eye out for something like that, but it's one in a gazillion


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Dec 2 2009, 08:31 PM~15853856
> *ive spent at least 400 on just fittings for my setup.
> *


x2 what about c notch switches gas tank relocation ?this is not a cheap game bro your almost a third of the way there


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

with $400 you my want to look at hydros.I was going to go with air till I did my home work on air and hydros and my budget.lol endup with a hydro setup for$430 no batts though  ..If you're dead set on air then look at craigslist and layitlow..Air or hydros is the shits


----------



## mscott1979 (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 2 2009, 07:42 PM~15852050
> *$400 won't really get you much, you'll be lucky to get a decent f/b set-up (meaning that most of the parts are from AIM), that's not including the bag brackets. I would just save up cash and get one and do it right the first time.
> *


Damn foey, dont sent him to AIM :roflmao:


----------



## mscott1979 (Sep 22, 2009)

shit i've spent close to about 2 grand after all was said and done


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I already got like $4500 on my air suspension on my s10 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Results :biggrin:


----------



## mscott1979 (Sep 22, 2009)

and results sure speak for themselves


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mscott1979_@Dec 3 2009, 11:01 PM~15865953
> *Damn foey, dont sent him to AIM  :roflmao:
> *


OH helll NO!!! I wouldn't even buy their stuff used. I'd rather let my shit rot in a garage.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Dec 3 2009, 10:05 PM~15866012
> *I already got like $4500 on my air suspension on my s10 :0  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah man I've spent probably around $1500 and I haven't even started spending on the system. That's just the suspension shit. 

No offense to the guy, but this is typical "air ride" thinking. Everybody thinks air ride is some cheap-ass "get you by for now" kinda shit. JOE(CAPRICE)68 is right about the hydraulics. Hell my Slam bags cost just as much as a hydraulics setup kit. Minus Batts.


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

I got 4 bills, im looking for 2 fit redheads that want to go all night. :x:


----------



## D.Elers (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive got one of these and they are awsome Now making 213BHP at the wheels


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Dec 4 2009, 08:48 AM~15868648
> *I got 4 bills, im looking for 2 fit redheads that want to go all night.  :x:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: them is some short ass bitches


----------



## mscott1979 (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 4 2009, 12:20 AM~15867453
> *Yeah man I've spent probably around $1500 and I haven't even started spending on the system. That's just the suspension shit.
> 
> No offense to the guy, but this is typical "air ride" thinking. Everybody thinks air ride is some cheap-ass "get you by for now" kinda shit. JOE(CAPRICE)68 is right about the hydraulics. Hell my Slam bags cost just as much as a hydraulics setup kit. Minus Batts.
> *



shit i wouldnt even risk building a system for $400, definitly wouldnt wanna drive it anywhere, but if u get a good deal on some quality "used" stuff then that would be the only way


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Dec 4 2009, 09:48 AM~15868648
> *I got 4 bills, im looking for 2 fit redheads that want to go all night.  :x:
> *


The first reasonable request in this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Dec 3 2009, 05:32 PM~15862697
> *oh and im lookin for a show winning 64 impala...got about 2gs for it...
> *


 :biggrin: If thats the case i got 5 stacks straight up for a show 61 vert...Delivered to Canada


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

valves
http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/1471999715.html

most of a setup
http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/pts/1485807499.html

half setup
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1487340245.html


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

whoever buys needs to find out what they all look like before purchase I know I would.


----------



## mscott1979 (Sep 22, 2009)

i'll give sumbody my whole tax refund for a 2 door 64 impala or 62 bel air


----------



## mscott1979 (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 4 2009, 11:46 AM~15870786
> *whoever buys needs to find out what they all look like before purchase I know I would.
> *


i dont know maybe it's just me but i would be real skeptical about buying used vavles....u just don't know how they've been abused or how much psi the previous owner used them at, just seems to me it would be better to buy a brand new set, but what do i know im just a newb :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mscott1979_@Dec 4 2009, 05:19 PM~15873450
> *i dont know maybe it's just me but i would be real skeptical about buying used vavles....u just don't know how they've been abused or how much psi the previous owner used them at, just seems to me it would be better to buy a brand new set, but what do i know im just a newb :dunno:
> *


As long as they still make part's for them (mostly diaphragm) i wouldn't have a problem w/ it


----------



## Phillybagged63 (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 3 2009, 09:28 PM~15865482
> *x2 what about c notch switches gas tank relocation ?this is not a cheap game bro your almost a third of the way there
> *


what are you talking about? you dont need to c-notch or relocate the gas tank on a 63 impala.


----------



## Flamed360 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Dec 3 2009, 10:10 PM~15866092
> *Results :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn dude, its an s10, post pics of the set up?


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Dec 6 2009, 04:06 PM~15890747
> *what are you talking about?  you dont need to c-notch or relocate the gas tank on a 63 impala.
> *


he said he had a truck


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 6 2009, 09:52 PM~15894971
> *he said he had a truck
> *


where the fuck did u get 63 impala?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

*



Originally posted by og67impala@Dec 2 2009, 08:29 PM~15851859
GOT $400 AN WANT TO GET A COMPLETE AIR BAG SYSTEM FOR A 88 CHEVY TRUCK... I WILL PICK UP IN CALI... LMK THANKZ


Click to expand...

*


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 7 2009, 12:32 AM~15896274
> *
> 
> *


he was the kid in school that used to eat the paste dog :nono: hno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Dec 6 2009, 05:06 PM~15890747
> *what are you talking about?  you dont need to c-notch or relocate the gas tank on a 63 impala.
> *


what are you on dope :biggrin:


----------



## mscott1979 (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 5 2009, 09:16 AM~15879482
> *As long as they still make part's for them (mostly diaphragm) i wouldn't have a problem w/ it
> *



again ure right i guess as long as they have parts to rebuild them its the same as a brand new set, my bad


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mscott1979_@Dec 7 2009, 12:10 PM~15898903
> *again ure right  i guess as long as they have parts to rebuild them its the same as a brand new set, my bad
> *


no problem you live and learn

Here's a example-there's a guy on here looking for diagrams for some older SMC's.They must have stopped making them and cant find them shit's at all.


----------



## Phillybagged63 (Sep 4, 2009)

he had quoted me in his post so it seemed like he was talking to me about doing a c notch.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Dec 7 2009, 12:41 PM~15900566
> *he had quoted me in his post so it seemed like he was talking to me about doing a c notch.
> *


i was agreeing with you


----------



## Phillybagged63 (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 8 2009, 12:26 PM~15913003
> *i was agreeing with you
> *


my bad then. yeah there is quite a bit more stuff to do with trucks.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

در شخص فروش بيش از نيمي از آنچه شما در یک کیسه هوا بچه گربه نياز به $300 میلیون دلار 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=514261


----------



## Big Young (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Dec 3 2009, 05:32 PM~15862697
> *oh and im lookin for a show winning 64 impala...got about 2gs for it...
> *


NO Mames!!!!!!lmao


----------



## mscott1979 (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 8 2009, 07:34 PM~15917940
> *در شخص فروش بيش از نيمي از آنچه شما در یک کیسه هوا بچه گربه نياز به $300 میلیون دلار
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=514261
> *


 :roflmao: come on man u got me crying in here. lol


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flamed360_@Dec 6 2009, 06:44 PM~15891193
> *damn dude, its an s10, post pics of the set up?
> *


Air suspension kit $1500
5 link suspension $1500
Upper and Lower front control arms $900
and upgrading stuff just keeps draining money :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mscott1979_@Dec 10 2009, 11:55 AM~15936702
> *:roflmao:  come on man u got me crying in here. lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------

